# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female, 16 Week Cutting Cycle: EQ + Primo + Var (+Clen)

## ambernightly

Starting a log for my cutting cycle. Here are the basics details. I'll add more info later including a steroid plot. 

 100mg/week Primo front load, then 50mg/week (injectable) 100mg/week EQ front load, then 50mg/week 5-10mg/ED Anavar (pharma) 4-6mg/ED Beta-Alanine 4-6mg/ED L-Glutamine 3mg/ED Taurine Either no creatine or only creatine that comes in pre-workout supplement drinks Clen for two weeks at a time with two weeks off in between Adjust my estradiol valerate injection from 10mg/week to 5mg/week or potentially 0mg and let EQ's conversion to estrogen handle my E2 levels. Ovaries removed in my 20s so have to supplement estrogen myself for life.

Just had blood work done last week so I'll post the relevant info to the thread soon.

----------


## BG

Very interesting. How about some pre-stats and previous cycles. Ill have your name turned pink.

----------


## bloodchoke

Cool! Subscribed. Maybe I'll learn something about cycling choices for women.

----------


## ambernightly

> Very interesting. How about some pre-stats and previous cycles. Ill have your name turned pink.


Sure thing.

Height: 5'10"
Start weight 7/30: 168lbs
Fitbit scale reports 29.6% body fat
Measurements (bust, waist, hips, cup): 38", 30", 38", 34D

Past cycle examples (listing all of them would be lengthy so here are some):

This past winter/spring: 10 weeks EQ 300-600mg/week titrated + 4 weeks 20mg/ED Var + 4 weeks 100mg/ED Anadrol + 1 week 600mg Tren -E (details in the females on then thread)... got to 192lbs on this cycle before cut, eating 160-240g/day of protein. I have a bunch of logs of BP, HR, average workout times, etc... and bloods during this cycle. 
A while back: 8 weeks 600mg/week EQ + 8 weeks 200mg/week Deca (400 front loaded first week)
Another while back: same thing as the one above
Etc: 10 weeks 100mg/week Primo (injectable) + 8 weeks 10mg/ED Var

----------


## ambernightly

So, injection day was Wednesday. Today is Saturday. Here are some notes on my mood changes that just started to be evident. First I'll list my usual mood levels from being off cycle and the "usual me". That way we have baselines to compare progress to. Figure that scale 1-10 is having 1 be pleasant and 10 being roid rage equivalent... if it's not a number scale then it will be described for comparison. 

Tendency for aggression: 6/10
Typical interest in sex when E2 and T are in female levels: 2-4/week, sometimes more? 
Emotional type: I've been told that I'm cold and detached by default, very focused on my goals, yet caring and generous with very select people. Socially quiet but demonstrative when around people that I make time for. 
Anxiety: previously a fair amount but generally none as long as I'm active and getting exercise 
Depression: see anxiety... haven't had it in a long time. 
Diet: strict and aware of macros, love micro nutrition analysis 
General personality: highly technical, intense energy, on the high end of the femininity scale
Typical gym time: 5-6 days/week, 1.5-2 hours a day
Typical sleep time: 6-8 hours with sleep meds, otherwise chronic insomnia 
Other things relevant to BP, HR, etc: prescribed 40mg/ED Adderall-XR + 20mg/day Proprananol 
Typical BP: 128/64
Resting HR: 60-70
BMR: 1650cal
Smoker: nope
Alcohol: nope
Soda: 2-6/month
Diet: really healthy, mmmhmm

So anyway, let's get to the changes. My energy level is 150% of off-cycle and I'm staying up several hours later per night listening to metal instead of my usual (some manner of electronic music). This also ways happens when I get EQ energy. For comparison, Anadrol and Deca make me want to listen to gangsta rap for some reason. Who knows... EQ also makes me want to listen to pay-trance because 180bpm is fun for running fast. Tren made me just want to **** and lift all the time, I didn't care about music as much.

I've been converting the 20mg Vars into 10mg caps so I can split doses day/night for better saturation curve. Have not started taking Clen yet, waiting for a sore throat to go away :/ ... been taking 120mg/day pseudo-ephedrine to deal with congestion from lingering cold. Spent a bunch of time shopping for makeup and new bras... always fun to get those piercing stares from out of shape women when walking around confident and strong. 

My E2 is way too high right now, over 600 pg/mL because my last cycle still had aromatization going on but I was injecting 10mg/week estradiol valerate (like I always do because of a hysterectomy)... probably should have injected 5mg to account for the elevated E2 from my last run of EQ. I'm ordering some amiridex to deal with that and not injecting any estradiol until two weeks from now then I'll do bloods and see where E2 is at. 

Day: 5
Time: 1:38am 
BP Systolic: 117
BP Diastolic: 86
Resting HR: 128
Weight: 168
Body Fat: 29.6
Cals in: 1280
Cals out: NaN
Protein: 180
Carbs: NaN
Fat: NaN
Mood: overall great
Energy: 150/100
Sleep: 6hr
Caffeine: 100mg
Clen: 0mcg
Water: 128oz
Anger: 0/10
Happiness: 7.5/10
Focus: 7/10
Vitamins: 2x Optimum Nutrition, Opti Women
D3: 2000iu
Vit-C: 1000mg
L-Glutamine: 0mg
Liver support: 2x Purus Labs Organ Shield
Omega-3: 500 EPA/ 250 DHA
Glucosamine Sulfate: 750mg
Taurine: 0mg
Beta Alanine: 0mg
Anavar : 20mg/split
Propranalol: 40mg
Adderall XR: 40mg

----------


## ambernightly

Here's my current starting pics. It was 2am and the lighting sucked but... What can you do?

This is not post workout, I'm was just about to go to sleep and doing the evening routine of caesin and meds.

----------


## bloodchoke

That's 29.6% bf?? I would have guessed waaaaay lower.

----------


## ambernightly

> That's 29.6% bf?? I would have guessed waaaaay lower.


Same here. I think the fitbit scale is not calibrated or something. My legs are super defined as well... Not much fat on me anywhere.

----------


## bloodchoke

> Same here. I think the fitbit scale is not calibrated or something. My legs are super defined as well... Not much fat on me anywhere.


Yeah, I can't imagine your legs not being well defined if your torso looks like that. If you live near a Complete Nutrition, they'll let you stand on their body composition analysis machine for nothing. If you're as committed and focused as everything about this thread would lead a reasonable person to believe that you are, you're going to be so shredded at 8 weeks. Cheers!

----------


## megang

you are leaner than I am through the midsection and my scale said around 15%.....

----------


## NACH3

> you are leaner than I am through the midsection and my scale said around 15%.....


I was just about to say your most likely around 15ish as megang stated - w/a good mid section! 29% my a$$ -- you look great! 

And very interesting as I said b4! I assume Your going for more size - LBM and adding "s to everywhere but midsection -

----------


## davesah1

This one is gonna be interesting. 

"Emotional type: I've been told that I'm cold and detached by default, very focused on my goals, yet caring and generous with very select people. Socially quiet but demonstrative when around people that I make time for. 
Anxiety: previously a fair amount but generally none as long as I'm active and getting exercise "

Aww its like we're an e-harmony match.

My 5'8" ass will be following, Shaq.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Subbed! I will be hanging on you every post! Thx for sharing!

----------


## ambernightly

Not much to note today other than that I started Clen at 80mcg and have increased protein. Here are some macros from the Fitbit premium app. Medications and vitamins remain standard except I did not take propranolol since I went to the gym today for 1.5hr and don't want my HR lowered. Sleep was 3am-8:30am or there about. Had a couple of instances of wooziness due to Clen and the jitters but I'm used to that. 

1500 calories in
2598 calories out
57% protein = 216g
30% fat = 50g
13% carbs = 50g
Morning BP 131/80 @113bpm (post two cups of coffee)
Evening BP 119/76 @90bpm 
Mood: all good!

----------


## bloodchoke

Have you ran clen before? Do you have a thermometer? It might be interesting to track how your body temp changes as you increment the dose. I've ran it two different ways: 8 weeks, increasing the dose by 20 mg every two weeks and the typical two week on two week off cycle quickly incrementing the dose. I couldn't really say how effective each way was since there were a lot of things going on besides just the addition of clen but I think I prefer the 2-on / 2-off but I actually like a manageable degree of side effects so I'm not guessing whether or not my gear is bunk.

----------


## ambernightly

> Have you ran clen before? Do you have a thermometer? It might be interesting to track how your body temp changes as you increment the dose. I've ran it two different ways: 8 weeks, increasing the dose by 20 mg every two weeks and the typical two week on two week off cycle quickly incrementing the dose. I couldn't really say how effective each way was since there were a lot of things going on besides just the addition of clen but I think I prefer the 2-on / 2-off but I actually like a manageable degree of side effects so I'm not guessing whether or not my gear is bunk.


I've run two, three? cycles before. Each two weeks long with two weeks in between. First cycle I started conservatively at 20mcg/day titrating up by 10-20mcg per day as needed until I got shaky hands and then stayed at whatever level I was at until the sides went away, then increased dose again. My comfortable max is ~160mcg for the last three days of cycle but I've gone as high as 200mcg once or twice. 

I do have a nice fancy temporal thermometer but it's in storage and I don't want to buy another one at the consumer grade level. At this point in my fitness obsession I'm quite literally looking at used vitals machines on eBay - where a doctors office upgrades or equipment comes off of lease. I'm always pretty serious about analytics and I don't mind spending money on good gear or equipment. That way I can track BP, temp, HR and other stats with real medical grade equipment every day 2-3/day.

Knocked myself out last night and only woke up once for facilities. But it was that kind of med sleep where you wake up feeling not rested even though it went from 12am-7:45am. Got up, made coffee and protein shake, making some wild rice for breakfast. Did ab workouts on the floor of the living room and realized that I need a new yoga mat in a serious way. Zoooooom.... love that EQ energy right after waking up even after a crap sleep.

----------


## bloodchoke

I use the 5/8" thick yoga mat. Much more comfortable for knees, elbows, tailbone. A lot more bulky to store, though.
Zoooooom on, madam!

----------


## ambernightly

Ok, here's the blood work from the same day that I started my cycle. Got blood drawn, drove home, injected. I know some things are not ideal, and they will be fixed shortly.

Here's my Test levels with some history just for fun. These are in ng/dL measurements.

5/19/14	<3 <0.2 
8/19/14	5 <0.2 
11/3/14	<3 <0.2 
1/19/15	19 <0.2 
3/11/15	<3 2.5 
5/20/15	259 43.7 
7/29/15	138 0.053

E2 in pg/mL - as you can see I have had some wildly fluctuating levels here due to, well... medical stuff. Hence a bottle of amiridex on the way.
8/12/14	1494.0 
8/14/14	703.9 
8/19/14	52.7 
1/19/15	519.2 
3/11/15	96.1 
5/20/15	604.4 
7/29/15	1467


5'Nucleotidase	0 - 10 U/L	2
GGT	5 - 55 U/L	5

Component	Standard Range	Your Value	Flag
Cholesterol	<200 mg/dL	123	
Triglycerides	<150 mg/dL	70	
HDL Cholesterol	>40 mg/dL	49	
LDL Cholesterol	<130 mg/dL	60	
Cholesterol/HDL Ratio	<5.0	2.5	
LDL/HDL RATIO	1.00 - 3.50	1.22	
VLDL Cholesterol (Calculated)	5 - 40 mg/dL	14

Prolactin History
Non-Pregnant 2.2-30.3
Pregnant 8.1-347.6
Post-Menopausal 0.7-31.5 
Note: New methodology, normal ranges may have changed.
5/19/14	39.4 
8/19/14	35.3 
11/3/14	23.9 
1/19/15	47.5 
3/11/15	33.0 
7/29/15	14.0

Component	Standard Range	Your Value	Flag
Sodium	136 - 145 mmol/L	141	
Potassium	3.5 - 5.1 mmol/L	4.1	
Chloride	98 - 107 mmol/L	102	
CO2 (Bicarbonate)	21 - 32 mmol/L	32	
Glucose	70 - 100 mg/dL	93	
Urea Nitrogen (BUN)	6 - 25 mg/dL	7	
Creatinine	0.40 - 0.80 mg/dL	0.53	
Note New Normal Range
IDMS-traceable method
GFR Est-Other	>60 See Cmnt	123	
GFR Est-African American	>60 See Cmnt	143	
Units: mL/min/1.73 m2. Estimated glomerular filtration rate values are 
calculated using the CKD-EPI equation
Calcium	8.2 - 10.2 mg/dL	8.9	
Total Protein	6.4 - 8.2 g/dL	7.2	
Albumin	3.2 - 4.7 g/dL	3.8	
Bilirubin Total	<1.1 mg/dL	0.3	
Alkaline Phosphatase	26 - 137 U/L	50	
AST	0 - 37 U/L	28	
ALT	12 - 78 U/L	31

Component	Standard Range	Your Value	Flag
WBC	4.0 - 11.0 K/uL	10.2	
RBC	3.90 - 5.40 M/uL	4.38	
Hemoglobin	12.0 - 15.5 g/dL	12.7	
Hematocrit	35.0 - 47.0 %	38.8	
MCV	80.0 - 100.0 fL	89	
MCH	27.0 - 33.0 pg	29.0	
MCHC	31.0 - 36.0 g/dL	32.7	
RDW	<16.4 %	13.4	
Platelet Count	150 - 400 K/uL	334	
Differential Type Automated	
Neutrophil %	49.0 - 74.0 %	65	
Lymphocyte %	26.0 - 46.0 %	23	L
Monocyte %	2.0 - 12.0 %	10	
Eosinophil %	0.0 - 5.0 %	2	
Basophil %	0.0 - 2.0 %	0	
Abs Neutrophil	2.0 - 8.0 K/uL	6.7	
Abs Lymphocyte	1.0 - 5.1 K/uL	2.3	
Abs Monocyte	0.0 - 0.8 K/uL	1.0	H
Abs Eosinophil	0.0 - 0.5 K/uL	0.2	
Abs Basophil	0.0 - 0.2 K/uL	0.0

Vitamin D, 25-HYDROXY	30 - 100 ng/mL	35	
This Total 25-OHD assay measures the sum of 25-hydroxy (D2 and D3) vitamin D 
metabolites. Therapy indications are based on Total 25-OHD, as follows: 
Deficiency: Less than 20 ng/mL
Insufficiency: 20-29 ng/mL
Sufficiency Level: 30-100 ng/mL
Possible Toxicity: Greater than 100 ng/mL

----------


## ambernightly

Quick question for the experts here.... I'm considering switching EQ to Masteron (front it with Prop and then switch to Enanthate ). Thoughts? Good idea or bad idea? I love EQ and the stuff I have is remarkably pure and 300mg/ml so there's no issue with it technically, I'm just considering if there would be benefits to swapping it to Mast for this cut.

----------


## ambernightly

Here's some fun stats for the thread. Morning coffee time and I'm on the fitbit premium dashboard (seems like a decent use of money so far - I have the Flex and ChargeHR + Aria scale).

This is from late May till yesterday. I usually use the TickrX heart rate strap to log detailed calories burnt when I'm actually at the gym + the ChargeHR or Flex bands when around town/sleeping/etc. Some of the TickrX data isn't sync'd to the fitbit dashboard or we'd see more 5-6,000cal days. I found a sync app for the data but have to mess with it more. Anyway... fun stats. You can see two flat line periods in the graph when I had a cold and didn't do much those days  :Frown: 



Here you can see elevation/floors climbed. The 300+ floor days were mountaineering trips of larger significance. The 100+ days were mountaineering on easier days with less elevation gain to the summit or high point.

----------


## ambernightly

As promised, here's the steroid plot as planned thus far. I've decided to stick with 20mg/ED Var instead of what's mentioned in my first post because... why not?

Steroidplot - Shared cycle

----------


## ambernightly

Oh look, it's another post by me. For some reason the UI won't let me edit posts to add content so I have to keep adding new replies. Why is this? I should be able to edit my own posts  :Frown: 

Here are my legs for comparison about the body fat % issue. I'm all legs... 32" inseam on a 5'10" - 5'11" girl  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Your bf % is not anywhere near % 19!!!

----------


## ambernightly

> Your bf % is not anywhere near % 19!!!


You're absolutely correct! I spent some time messing around in the fitbit scale's dashboard settings and had to switch my body type from "Regular" to "Lean", which has a statement attached to it of _"This mode is for athletes and anyone else who has low body fat."

_So now it reports today's stat as 16.3% BF

Other relevant news to the thread progress: *I started my first cycle of Insulin**!* Currently doing 5iu post workout. Will experiment a bit with pre/post workout dosing and gather stats on glucose with a new little purse sized monitoring device (Accu-Check UltraMini). 

Spent another 1:45 at the gym today. Good stuff.

----------


## < <Samson> >

You're a beast!


Straight hardcore for sure


Will follow for sure

----------


## ironbeck

> Here's my current starting pics. It was 2am and the lighting sucked but... What can you do?
> 
> This is not post workout, I'm was just about to go to sleep and doing the evening routine of caesin and meds.


29% bf??? not by these pics, more like 12-15% judging on upper body only.

----------


## ambernightly

Quick update for the end of the work week. Pics below!


Right shoulder join is a bit sore, lingering from a fight I got into in Vegas in mid-July. Trying to take it easy on that but nothing seems to help.Been focusing a lot on abs and core this week, adding 30-45min/day of just abs/core in addition to my usual 1-1.5hr of weights and 30min cardio. I sort of also count weights as cardio since I keep my HR between 150-165bpm the entire time I'm lifting... I don't take a lot of rests. I'm focusing on high reps (25-50) and lower weights.Slin cycle is going well. I'm doing 4iu in the morning after abs, then 4iu 30 min before the end of my afternoon workout at the gym: followed by 60g simple carbs (basically 32oz gatorade) at 15min post-injection and then a carb heavy meal at 30min post-injection (usually pasta+chicken or rice+vegetables or a Pro Meal bar). Great results from this routine thus far.Dropped Anavar down to 10mg/day split into 5mg doses morning/evening. Had to recap a bunch of 20mg pills into 5mg pills... that's some tedious bullshit but worth the time.Only negative side so far was some upper bicep acne this week that i've been treating with Vitamin E oil - it's working really well, then in the shower I scrub with Neutrogena salacilic-acid cleanser.Blood pressure has been in pre-hypertensive zone for several days but only at certain hours. It's probably due to EQ and an SSRI or the Adderall that I take all working in conjunction... so I take 40mg propranolol post-workout to combat that in the short term. Also helps with shaky hands from Clen.Am up to 120mcg of Clen per day. Working great... love that Clen. Love it.Got some Modafinil (Provigil) and took one before the gym today - crushed it for two hours. Might add that to my daily routine. Great focus.Still running a 500-800cal deficit every day to tone this body up and cut cut cut. Having great naps as a result. Sleep cycle still sucks ass but that's nothing new.Added Creatine+AAKG+Glutamine+Taurine to my daily supps. I've started buying bulk and will be capping my own stuff... tired of this whole $5-7/day nonsense for supps. With bulk I can get it to $1.5-1.8/day. My AAS and Slin + Clen is running me $5.71/day at the moment. This will change slightly if I switch EQ for Mast... but only by tens of cents.

Feeling great! Here are some pics of my progress. First one is from today, second is from this past Wednesday.

----------


## ambernightly

Here's a spreadsheet post of my current cycle info. I track more data but this is sufficient without being overwhelming.

Date
Week
Oral - morning
Oral - evening
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clen
Insulin
Stim 1
Stim 2
Estradiol

7/29/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var
100mg Primo
100mg EQ


40mg

10mg IM

7/30/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



7/31/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



8/1/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



8/2/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var


50mcg





8/3/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var


80mcg

20mg



8/4/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var
100mg Primo
100mg EQ
80mcg
0iu/5iu
40mg



8/5/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


80mcg
5iu/3iu
40mg



8/6/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


115mcg
4iu/4iu
40mg



8/7/2015
2
5mg Var + 50mg aDrol
5mg Var


120mcg
4iu/4iu
40mg
Modafinil

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looks like u had a good week girl!!!!

----------


## ambernightly

> Looks like u had a good week girl!!!!


Yep, it's been a fantastic week! Here are some more fun stats and pics... BF % is down in the 12s  :Wink/Grin: 

I'm going to modify the doses based on my blood work. The EQ simply stays in my system for far too long after the cycle is over and it's making my endocrinologist freak out. So I'll be replacing it with a front load of Mast-P and then following up with Mast-E. Here's the plot info and graph (attached). This makes the curves as close to smooth as I can get them. I don't like high peaks and valleys in my hormone fluctuations. This is all about consistency. Note: I decided to take 20mg/ED anavar at first to get this train rolling... then switch down to 10mg/ED one the injectables started getting to peak plasma concentrations. 

*Steroid Schedule* 

20 mg Anavar, taken every day from week 1 through week 1.10 mg Anavar, taken every day from week 2 through week 16.100 mg Equipoise, taken every 7 days from week 1 through week 2.50 mg Equipoise, taken every 2 days from week 2 through week 3.100 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every 7 days from week 1 through week 2.25 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every 3 days from week 2 through week 3.40 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every 3 days from week 3 through week 16.10 mg Masteron Propionate, taken every 2 days from week 4 through week 5.30 mg Masteron Enanthate, taken every 2 days from week 5 through week 16.

*Steroid Plot Graph*


*Body fat is down down down!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interesting graph on steroid release. Is this an app? I am very interested in learning more on this aspect if you are willing to share!

----------


## tarmyg

@GirlyGymRat: Steroidplot - Plot your cycle

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> @GirlyGymRat: Steroidplot - Plot your cycle


Thx!!!!

----------


## bloodchoke

> @GirlyGymRat: Steroidplot - Plot your cycle


Setting your total cycle time for two weeks longer than your actual cycle allows you to plot how you taper from the compounds, too. Good stuff!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Setting your total cycle time for two weeks longer than your actual cycle allows you to plot how you taper from the compounds, too. Good stuff!


I haven't figured out how to add more then one compound but I was on my phone. I will look at this when I have more time. Appreciate the insight!

----------


## bloodchoke

> I haven't figured out how to add more then one compound but I was on my phone. I will look at this when I have more time. Appreciate the insight!


It depends on your browser. When I use Tor, it doesn't work. With Firefox, it works perfectly.

----------


## ambernightly

Important note for the thread and anyone taking insulin ... I didn't see this in the main Insulin Book thread over in the specific forum for that compound... but L-Arginine (or AAKG supps) will lower blood glucose levels by approx 30-40 points and put the user into hypoglycemic range _really quickly_ - like within 5-10min. **** that, thanks for ruining my morning l-arginine. 

Other than that things are going well. Still cutting well, focusing on abs. Have a great progress pic but it has a prominent nipple in the photo so I'll have to edit or re-take it. I'm surprised with how toned I'm getting - so quickly. Will post diet macros for the week later on....

Oh, also didn't get any sleep last night. Was buzzing around doing body weight exercises and organizing food prep stuff. Had glucose crash around 8am as mentioned above, didn't go work out as planned, ate lots of carbs. Engaged in lots of Equipoise based poising in front of the mirror doing the pony show bullshit like EQ always makes me partake in  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Important note for the thread and anyone taking insulin ... I didn't see this in the main Insulin Book thread over in the specific forum for that compound... but L-Arginine (or AAKG supps) will lower blood glucose levels by approx 30-40 points and put the user into hypoglycemic range really quickly - like within 5-10min. **** that, thanks for ruining my morning l-arginine. Other than that things are going well. Still cutting well, focusing on abs. Have a great progress pic but it has a prominent nipple in the photo so I'll have to edit or re-take it. I'm surprised with how toned I'm getting - so quickly. Will post diet macros for the week later on.... Oh, also didn't get any sleep last night. Was buzzing around doing body weight exercises and organizing food prep stuff. Had glucose crash around 8am as mentioned above, didn't go work out as planned, ate lots of carbs. Engaged in lots of Equipoise based poising in front of the mirror doing the pony show bullshit like EQ always makes me partake in


Appreciate the insight. EQ is on my short list....

----------


## bloodchoke

> Important note for the thread and anyone taking insulin ... I didn't see this in the main Insulin Book thread over in the specific forum for that compound... but L-Arginine (or AAKG supps) will lower blood glucose levels by approx 30-40 points and put the user into hypoglycemic range _really quickly_ - like within 5-10min. **** that, thanks for ruining my morning l-arginine.


Interesting.




> Oh, also didn't get any sleep last night. Was buzzing around doing body weight exercises and organizing food prep stuff. Had glucose crash around 8am as mentioned above, didn't go work out as planned, ate lots of carbs. Engaged in lots of Equipoise based poising in front of the mirror doing the pony show bullshit like EQ always makes me partake in


Does EQ affect your appetite? I've read that it makes some people ravenous like stoners in a Jack in the Box parking lot.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Very interesting thread. Subscribed. 

Keep up the great work ambernightly!

----------


## ambernightly

> Interesting.
> 
> Does EQ affect your appetite? I've read that it makes some people ravenous like stoners in a Jack in the Box parking lot.



It does at higher doses I think... When I was on 400mg/week EQ this past spring it made me hungry I think - but I was also on 100mg/d Anadrol at that point + 550g/week of Tren -E (just one week of that... couldn't go longer b/c girl) so that complicates things. I usually have some stimulants in my system when on cycle to combat hunger unless I'm in a bulk and add cannabis to specifically make myself eat more. Usually I'm very good at keep on my macros and self-controlling hunger urges (just drink more water or have a piece of fruit).

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It does at higher doses I think... When I was on 400mg/week EQ this past spring it made me hungry I think - but I was also on 100mg/d Anadrol at that point + 550g/week of Tren-E (just one week of that... couldn't go longer b/c girl) so that complicates things. I usually have some stimulants in my system when on cycle to combat hunger unless I'm in a bulk and add cannabis to specifically make myself eat more. Usually I'm very good at keep on my macros and self-controlling hunger urges (just drink more water or have a piece of fruit).


I run phen 15mg once a day until I found this ECY stack which cures me of all hunger....almost works too well. LoL

I am still very interested in EQ. Need to figure out the cycle me myself. 

You prefer longer cycle duration over shorter? What's the shortest you run? I tried 12 weeks and found the sides too much esp wanting to snap at ppl which is not my norm.

----------


## ambernightly

Here's an update on my doses. I've switched over to Masteron Prop and, after running steroid plots for a bit to see saturation differences for Primo when injecting more than 1x/week... I'm switching to EOD for both Primo and Masteron (after doubling up yesterday and today). Smaller amounts in each injection but much less peak/valley to the milligram saturation levels, more like a ripple in a pond  :Wink: 

I'm up to 150mcg/day of Clen . Thinking that I might extend this one more week using the histamine method, still want a bit of body fat to drop off before stopping that compound. I also started taking oral Estradiol at the recommendation of my gyno, for about the same reason as doing EOD injections - to get my E2 on a more even dose saturation curve vs IM injection.

Insulin proves to be interesting and I've been increasing my doses over time. I'll keep running this for the full cycle unless my opinion on it changes. 

Here's a pic! I have a corresponding front pic but it's without a bra... can't post that one! (tattoo is photoshopped out in this pic, hence the odd banding in one spot, it's intentional).

Mood is pretty good in the last week. Lots of positivity. Minor roid rage , expected and not out of the ordinary for me with these doses. Been hitting the gym 2-4hr/day with 1 day off in the last week. Right shoulder is a bit sore.





Date
Week
Oral - morning
Oral - evening
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clen
Insulin
Adderall
Stim 2
Estradiol

7/29/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var
100mg Primo
100mg EQ


40mg

10mg IM

7/30/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



7/31/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



8/1/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var




40mg



8/2/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var


50mcg

0mg



8/3/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var


80mcg

20mg



8/4/2015
1
10mg Var
10mg Var
100mg Primo
100mg EQ
80mcg
0iu/5iu
40mg



8/5/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


80mcg
5iu/3iu
40mg



8/6/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


115mcg
4iu/4iu
40mg



8/7/2015
2
5mg Var + 50mg aDrol
5mg Var


120mcg
4iu/4iu
40mg
Modafinil


8/8/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var
50mg Primo
100mg EQ
120mcg
4iu/4iu
80mg
Modafinil


8/9/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


120mcg
5iu/0iu
40mg
Modafinil


8/10/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var
25mg Primo
50mg EQ
120mcg
4iu/4iu
40mg



8/11/2015
2
5mg Var
5mg Var


125mcg
4iu/6.5iu
80mg

1mg/oral

8/12/2015
3
5mg Var
5mg Var
25mg Primo
20mg Mast-p
140mcg
6iu/5iu
0mg

2mg/oral

8/13/2015
3
5mg Var
5mg Var
25mg Primo
20mg Mast-p
150mcg
6iu/4iu
40mg

2mg/oral

----------


## ambernightly

> I run phen 15mg once a day until I found this ECY stack which cures me of all hunger....almost works too well. LoL
> 
> I am still very interested in EQ. Need to figure out the cycle me myself. 
> 
> You prefer longer cycle duration over shorter? What's the shortest you run? I tried 12 weeks and found the sides too much esp wanting to snap at ppl which is not my norm.


The main issue with EQ for me is the super long (12 weeks) saturation curve until it's finally out of the system enough to not be messing with Test levels. That's specifically why I just switched to Masteron ... the EQ I ran this spring messed with my blood work twice, even after being off cycle for enough time to have everything else get out (except the EQ). So even with taking anti-androgens my T level was too high post-cycle and it was pissing me off. 

Shortest has been 4 weeks, longest has been 10 weeks. I'm on the fence about running it again in the future: it's SO much fun and I love the energy but the sides do suck by comparison to AAS choices that women can take instead.

----------


## ambernightly

Here's the new dose curves for reference. I have to cut this cycle short and end it at the start of September because I have to get surgery on an old injury. So... I'll stay on cycle through week 5 and then let the doses taper out of my blood on week 6. 


20 mg Anavar, taken every day from week 1 through week 1.10 mg Anavar, taken every day from week 2 through week 4.100 mg Equipoise, taken every 6 days from week 1 through week 1.50 mg Equipoise, taken every 3 days from week 2 through week 2.100 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every 6 days from week 1 through week 1.25 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every 2 days from week 2 through week 2.20 mg Primobolan Injectable, taken every day from week 3 through week 4.16 mg Masteron Propionate, taken every day from week 3 through week 4.8 mg Masteron Propionate, taken every day from week 5 through week 5.

Plot URL: https://tinyurl.com/oeqmms9

----------


## NACH3

What type of injury do you have?? I heard you mention your shoulder?! Just curious... Back looks sick btw!

----------


## ambernightly

> What type of injury do you have?? I heard you mention your shoulder?! Just curious... Back looks sick btw!


It was a perfectly preventable foot injury involving the "just stomp on it harder" type of movement. Injury was to the inferior extensor retinaculum ligament (Inferior Extensor Retinaculum: Foot Injury Symptoms And Treatment)

My shoulder usually flares up if I've been overworking it but that's due to having my arm pinned behind my back in a fight back in July; it was overextended in the joint but it's getting better. Just have to go easier on my sets to let it heal faster.

Masteron feels amazing so far. This is the first time I've had that in a cycle and I'm really enjoying the fast onset of the propionate ester. Oddly it's the only compound that's ever given me muscle pain or tenderness at the injection site but it seems to be dose dependent (the initial injections I did were larger than the ones I'm on ED currently). No rash or redness and isn't injection site specific, dissipates in 3-4 hours.

----------


## Far from massive

Great thread, really enjoy reading threads with this kind of attention to detail, both the meds and the detail on the thread itself. 

Also thanks for taking the time to share your results, and yeah your looking great, abs are fantastic.

Mast is one of my favorites and works very well for cutting, although my experience has been in combo with Test C and Tren A.

Funny you mentioned the cycling in the other VAR thread. I used to be a decent road cyclist, unfortunately it was about 36 yrs ago when if you won a race you might get a 100 dollars but more likely some bike parts.

FFM

----------


## ambernightly

> Great thread, really enjoy reading threads with this kind of attention to detail, both the meds and the detail on the thread itself. 
> 
> Also thanks for taking the time to share your results, and yeah your looking great, abs are fantastic.
> 
> Mast is one of my favorites and works very well for cutting, although my experience has been in combo with Test C and Tren A.
> 
> Funny you mentioned the cycling in the other VAR thread. I used to be a decent road cyclist, unfortunately it was about 36 yrs ago when if you won a race you might get a 100 dollars but more likely some bike parts.
> 
> FFM


Part of my job includes statistics/analytics and performance monitoring, so I apply those skills to my daily life (especially fitness) in a lot of ways. Works quite well for iterative cycles in bodybuilding  :Smilie: 

Yeah, I always got free gear for racing or paid entry for races and travel expenses but never paid any real income aside from that. Hence I worked in the bike industry at the time to pay for rent and food... really fun time in my life but I had to stop and "get a real job" as my parents put it. What kind of racing did you do?

----------


## ambernightly

Visual update. Here's me mid-rotation doing some core rotation using 15lbs in each hand, 3x50 sets. Maintaining the same 172-174lbs range but staying caloric deficient... cutting up that lean muscle is going well and my six pack is really firming up nicely.  :Smilie: 



I've been doing cardio zone based lifting sets lately.

Trying to moderately workout every muscle group each day, but do 3 days on 1 off. That simulates mountaineering much more so than doing groups on alternate days like for a bulk cycle.

I want to train for using my whole body at 75-90% of max HR zone for at least two hours at a time... Low weight high rep 3x25 to 3x50 sets when possible, keeping HR in zone 4-5 the whole time.

Keeps the muscles toned and lean without putting on bulk = more striations without having to be on diuretics to show definition. 

And the added benefit is that I can kill one group, let HR go down to 145 and then start on another group, then another, go back to the first group now that it's rested a bit, repeat all of that till supersets for the whole body are done.

That way every day is arms, shoulders, back, abs, core, traps, dead lifts, quads, and so forth. It's working out really well so far.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Visual update. Here's me mid-rotation doing some core rotation using 15lbs in each hand, 3x50 sets. Maintaining the same 172-174lbs range but staying caloric deficient... cutting up that lean muscle is going well and my six pack is really firming up nicely.  <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158847"/> I've been doing cardio zone based lifting sets lately. Trying to moderately workout every muscle group each day, but do 3 days on 1 off. That simulates mountaineering much more so than doing groups on alternate days like for a bulk cycle. I want to train for using my whole body at 75-90% of max HR zone for at least two hours at a time... Low weight high rep 3x25 to 3x50 sets when possible, keeping HR in zone 4-5 the whole time. Keeps the muscles toned and lean without putting on bulk = more striations without having to be on diuretics to show definition. And the added benefit is that I can kill one group, let HR go down to 145 and then start on another group, then another, go back to the first group now that it's rested a bit, repeat all of that till supersets for the whole body are done. That way every day is arms, shoulders, back, abs, core, traps, dead lifts, quads, and so forth. It's working out really well so far.


Your training approach is different and it's working for you! Looking amazing!

----------


## ambernightly

> Your training approach is different and it's working for you! Looking amazing!


Thanks  :Aadogpile: 

I usually do sets with alternating muscle groups, the more standard methods, when I'm bulking or trying to do some manner of aesthetic toning to spot-treat a muscle/group. But.... since I'm getting ready for mountaineering trips and ice climbing this winter - I have to train differently. Once my foot heals more I'll add in a whole lot of cardio to this routine (6-120min) in addition to my usual 45-130min weight+machine sets.

----------


## bloodchoke

> cardio to this routine (6-120min)


6 minutes -- that's my kind of cardio!! (I know it's a typo)

----------


## Far from massive

I did road racing, back then the best bikes were either Reynolds or Columbus steel tubing and the latest trick thing was 6 cog rear sprocket so you had a whooping 12 gears LOL. Of course on the bright side since I also worked in the industry as a bike mechanic, I had great access to parts deals and bought a set of 16 Clement Super Seta extra silk sew ups for 200 dollars they were 165 gram tire/tube combo's that I ran on 200 gram rims (pre Kevlar) they would hold 165 lbs of pressure but the traction at that pressure was poor to say the least. But boy were they a lively tire on the street.

That was back in the mid 70s and like you it was one of the most enjoyable times of my life, I had a resting HR of 36 and really good endurance and always did good in things like the states were it was a real 130 mile road race but most of the stuff back then was 30-50 mile criteriums where all that matters is being good at sucking wheel and having a kick at the end. Anyhow like you I had to pay bills, but in my case I went back to working as a mechanic and drag racing motorcycles and cars which was a whole lot of fun also.

Will be following your thread, FFM

PS If you find that others say the mast you have is more painful than usual it may be the PH. As this will cause just the kind of short term pain you speak of, fortunately unlike bio-burden is generally pretty harmless.

----------


## ambernightly

> 6 minutes -- that's my kind of cardio!! (I know it's a typo)


lol ... well sometimes I do cut it short to 10-15min (like this week with my foot injury preventing anything longer than that, which sucks for any kind of warm up prior to weights).

----------


## ambernightly

> PS If you find that others say the mast you have is more painful than usual it may be the PH. As this will cause just the kind of short term pain you speak of, fortunately unlike bio-burden is generally pretty harmless.


Very interesting. I think you're correct. I tested that by doing my morning injection in a single syringe instead of two separate ones (so Primo + Mast in one go) and the localized pain is only about 20% of what it was when pinning Mast by itself. I'll ask my source if the PH level is different on the batch I'm injecting.

----------


## ambernightly

Ok, so here's the data from week 3 and part of week 4, which brings us up to date from the last time I pasted my spreadsheet data. Some personal notes and reflection on medical stuff...

*Clen, Respiratory, Blood Pressure:* Tomorrow will mark 7-days post Clen , which means only 7 more to go before I can start that back up... which is frustrating because I just love love love being on Clen. I decided not to use ketotifen to extend the cycle because I'm trying to get rid of an upper respiratory infection - which you'd think Clen would help with because it's a great bronchodilator, but you would be wrong because I already tried that. Concurrently using vasoconstrictor medication (like phenylephrine or oxymetazoline) to curb the associated runny nose only serves to increase orthostatic hypotension and make me feel like I'm going to die... so that was an interesting thing to learn about. No cold medicine while on Clen or Adderall - but you can take 40mg of Propranolol to calm that BP down quick, and by high BP I mean (140/93, 135/101, 150/91, 147/94, etc). Not cool. Usually my BP, even on AAS and high dose Clen, is in the normal (not pre-hypertensive) range. **** Afrin nasal spray, but I guess I should have done extra homework before using medication my doctor prescribes because he doesn't know I'm on gear. 

*Psychological:* Made some minor changes to my doses again, based on the very medical "how I feel on a lower amount" personal opinion. Pretty common for me to do that, especially when trying a new compound like Mast, and tune things as I go along. Feeling great. Roid rage has gone down significantly, which I attribute to 1) getting way more consistent sleep because I got ahold of some Clonitrazolam and have been taking it occasionally, 2) having switched from EQ to Masteron ; DHT based compounds tend to give me less rage for some reason, 3) possibly because of being off of Clen since it does tend to give me a shorter than usual temper threshold (despite being so fun!). My emotional range has returned to more than one emotion and I can feel empathy + sympathy again, that's nice for the time being (sometimes life is easier when you can't feel enough to care; and yes I do have a psychiatrist and therapist before you start wondering what level of crazy is going on here... it's a fair amount). Energy is great. Injury sucks as noted in previous posts. Overall very pleased with life and the direction my body/gains are heading - dysmorphia has calmed down significantly and I'm pretty sure I can see what other people see when they look at me... they 'mirin, I know  :Wink: 

*Insulin:* Stopped the insulin cycle after a week since I didn't want to run it without also running Clen, as I'm not trying to bulk up and the carb requirements for proper glucose level management on Slin simply do not fit with my end-goal here (diet was 37% protein while on Slin vs 57% without Slin). I was injecting after my morning core/ab workout and then again in the afternoon/evening when at the gym (injection 30 min prior to end of workout w/ 15 and 30min timers for carb/supplement loading). Also I got tired of checking my glucose levels all the time with lancets... having to find a decent bathroom to spike in at the mall or while in rush hour traffic gets old really fast. 

*AAS overall:* I'm very pleased with the current combination of low dose Var, moderate dose Primo, and (I think) moderate dose Masteron. I was going to switch over to Mast-E this week but I'm waiting to hear back from my surgeon regarding the recovery time - if it's more than 3 days of bed rest or limits me from driving for more than 4 days then I'm going to reschedule and can then extend my AAS cycle. We'll see... I don't like downtime. 

*Yeah sure:* One of these days I'll get my doses and compounds down perfectly for bulk and cut cycles and not have to modify things as much, one of these days. My body continues to be a walking science experiment in many ways - and nothing builds knowledge like first hand experience  :Smilie: 

*Diet:* have been consistently 600-1000 calorie deficient most every day and have maintained the same weight range as the start of my cycle, but have gotten much more defined + intensely more vascular + lower body fat. My diet is great, super duper healthy as usual... very micronutrient oriented. 

*Data for review:*
Date
Week
AAS-Oral 1
AAS-Oral 2
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clen
Insulin
Adderall
Stim 2
Estradiol
Day of Week
Beta Alanine
Taurine
L-Glutamine
Creatine
Note

8/12/2015
3
5mg/5mg Var

25mg Primo
20mg Mast-p
150mcg
6iu/4iu
40mg

2mg/oral
Thursday
3g
6g
12g
4g


8/13/2015
3
5mg/5mg Var
50mg aDrol
20mg Primo
16mg Mast-p
150mcg
4iu/0iu
40mg

2mg/oral
Friday
3g
3g
8g

Left foot extensor injury

8/14/2015
3
5mg/0mg Var

10mg Primo
8mg Mast-p
110mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg

2mg/oral
Saturday
3g
4g
6g

rest day

8/15/2015
3
5mg/0mg Var

10mg Primo
8mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg
Modafinil
2mg/oral
Sunday
3g
3g
6g

rest day

8/16/2015
3
5mg/0mg Var

10mg Primo
8mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
40mg

2mg/oral
Monday
6g
3g
6g

major hypertension

8/17/2015
3
5mg/0mg Var

10mg Primo
8mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg

2mg/oral
Tuesday
6g
3g
8g

pre-hypertension

8/18/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

45mg Primo
42mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
40mg

2mg/oral
Wednesday
8g
4g
8g
3g


8/19/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

20mg Primo
16mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg

2mg/oral
Thursday
3g
4g
6g



8/20/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

20mg Primo
16mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg

2mg/oral
Friday
6g
6g
6g

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice week other than the injury! Masteron will likely be my next cycle.  :Wink:

----------


## bloodchoke

Thanks for your openess, ambernightly. I'm a bit of a mess myself. I like being strong and fast and I like the attention/response I get from women (from anyone, really) but the #1 reason that I exercise is that it is the only thing that I found that keeps my depression at bay; I do it to stay alive. If I keep myself really busy and sore, and keep myself honest about who/what I am, and divorce myself from expectation, surround myself with dogs, blah blah blah, then I'm pleasure to be around (it short bursts). Losers lose; winners win.




> Nice week other than the injury! Masteron will likely be my next cycle.


I'm still a few cycles away form masteron, but it's def in my top 3 compounds of interest! 
Without getting too far ahead of myself, I'm thinking my next year or so will look like:
1) dbol /test
2) test/tren 
3) test/mast

----------


## ambernightly

> Thanks for your openess, ambernightly. I'm a bit of a mess myself. I like being strong and fast and I like the attention/response I get from women (from anyone, really) but the #1 reason that I exercise is that it is the only thing that I found that keeps my depression at bay; I do it to stay alive. If I keep myself really busy and sore, and keep myself honest about who/what I am, and divorce myself from expectation, surround myself with dogs, blah blah blah, then I'm pleasure to be around (it short bursts). Losers lose; winners win.


Absolutely. Fitness and getting enough time at the gym or outside is critical for managing my mental health. There's definitely people in my life that think AAS isn't healthy and that I shouldn't be doing them, but these people fail to understand the following: 

1) endocrinology basics and hormone management for mood stabilization. AAS and HRT = a very simple way to manage levels over time by comparison to the mood shifts that I would (and used to have) without AAS cycles. I see AAS as a tool in my mental and physical health management, not a drug for abuse. All of my gear is even pharma grade (see pic below).
2) they don't know how I feel inside and they don't have the authority to say what's best for me. They don't know how AAS feels and how it can be used to manage energy and vitality, which has a huge impact on overall stability in life. I get more blood tests and know more about my physiology than anyone else in my life - as referenced by the stats I keep in this thread, which are not all of the stats I track. 
3) AAS is a requirement for my fitness at this point in life. I've had many years of pushing my body to the physical maximum without medical assistance, being on gear is a natural extension for my personal goals at this point. I do my best to be as responsible as possible - I don't drink, smoke, or eat poorly. None of the detractors can say the same about their lives.

So... how about a pic of my daily supplements and gear? Sure. This does not include bulk supps or protein (BCAAs, Beta Alanine, Taurine, etc etc which don't fit into the pic. 

*Gear, Scripts, and Supps*

----------


## bloodchoke

And high-five to you! *We* are responsible for *our own* happiness.

----------


## ambernightly

Joints are killing me in the last five days. Decided to dump the 1x/week 50mg Anadrol that I take and re-cap it into 5mg that I can take ED. Right shoulder is really hurting and have to use KT tape and tylenol to get regular life stuff done. Not an acceptable situation. 

That should buffer my joints more consistently (better saturation curve, less peak/valley) while allowing me to take less per week (35mg/week vs 50mg/week), which I hope will give me more of the benefits and less of the side effects; water retention being the biggest. I want some retention for the joints but the huge peak that starts the same day as taking the cap and fading into the next 1-2 days just blows up my anabolic profile which equates to me cranking out harder sets at the gym on those days == (higher likelihood for injury + (less consistent dose curve over time == spiky emotions)). That's a shitty function there but I'm not in prime equation notation mode at the moment  :Smilie: 

Taking the whole weekend off from lifting. Been organizing the kitchen and doing food prep. Meh.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Joints are killing me in the last five days. Decided to dump the 1x/week 50mg Anadrol that I take and re-cap it into 5mg that I can take ED. Right shoulder is really hurting and have to use KT tape and tylenol to get regular life stuff done. Not an acceptable situation. That should buffer my joints more consistently (better saturation curve, less peak/valley) while allowing me to take less per week (35mg/week vs 50mg/week), which I hope will give me more of the benefits and less of the side effects; water retention being the biggest. I want some retention for the joints but the huge peak that starts the same day as taking the cap and fading into the next 1-2 days just blows up my anabolic profile which equates to me cranking out harder sets at the gym on those days == (higher likelihood for injury + (less consistent dose curve over time == spiky emotions)). That's a shitty function there but I'm not in prime equation notation mode at the moment  Taking the whole weekend off from lifting. Been organizing the kitchen and doing food prep. Meh.


Sometimes it's best to listen to the body!

----------


## ambernightly

Body pic update. Down to 9.4% yesterday. Trying for 8 (or sub-8) by the end of the weekend. Shouldn't be too difficult since my sodium intake is higher than I'd like - cut that down and what little water I'm hanging onto will drop a bit. 

Mood: excellent, feeling great about life and direction
Rage: exceptionally pleasing mode (you know what I mean)
Energy: Pretty good amount but feeling drained in the evenings. 
Injury: foot is @ 80%, shoulder is @ 80% - been focusing on abs+core+legs and doing more stretches
Sleep: s'ok... could always be more rested :/
Overall: pleased

*9.4 % Body Fat and nicely vascular*

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ripped - then some

That's some dedication

----------


## ambernightly

> Ripped - then some
> 
> That's some dedication


Thanks 

That's ~14 hours per week of gym time including rest days. The last four percentage of fat loss has been all micronutrition. Haven't been on Clen for about ten days now.

----------


## tectime

Very tight girl ! Great job!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking awesome!!!

----------


## ambernightly

Here's the weekly update. Decided to split up the spreadsheet for better readability on the forum w/o having to zoom out to see all of the fields like the previous posts.

Having the injury issues going on with joints made me swap out Var for low dose Anadrol + taking low dose Insulin post-workout (not pre+post like earlier in the month). That change helped get me back into high gear again and I'm back at the weights doing 100% of pre-injury sets and feeling great. 

Just had my blood work done today... waiting for all of the results to trickle in. So far I know that my E2 is @ 36 pg/mL which is stupidly low (probably part of the reason why I was able to rapidly reduce to low BF % - see one of the photos for the progress stats). Thinking I'll inject 5mg estradiol valerate like *right now* to get it back into healthy female range. Using oral estradiol (1mg/2x-day) to give me 36 pg/mL when I could use injectable... while taking anadrol and all of this other gear? That seems like a bad idea... definitely going back to intramuscular estrogen until I talk to the doctor (it was his idea to switch to pills). 

Looks like it's time to change things up... I don't know if I have much to gain by staying on cycle at this point. I've reached my fitness goal much faster than expected. Have to think about this for a bit... 

*AAS and Primaries
*Date
CarnoSyn
Taurine
Glutamine
Creatine
Note

8/20/2015
3g
4g
6g
3g
shoulders (injury)

8/21/2015
6g
6g
6g
3g
abs, arms

8/22/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
rest day

8/23/2015
0g
0g
0g
0g
rest day

8/24/2015
6g
6g
6g
6g
abs, legs

8/25/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
arms, shoulders

8/26/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
back, core, abs

8/27/2015
6g
6g
6g
6g
traps, triceps, core

8/28/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
arms, shoulders



*Caloric Breakdown
*

----------


## ambernightly

Ok for some reason it didn't post all of the message. I don't know why. Here are the spreadsheets. Sure wish there was an "edit post" button somewhere on the interface but I can't seem to locate it.

*AAS and Primaries
*Date
CarnoSyn
Taurine
Glutamine
Creatine
Note

8/20/2015
3g
4g
6g
3g
shoulders (injury)

8/21/2015
6g
6g
6g
3g
abs, arms

8/22/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
rest day

8/23/2015
0g
0g
0g
0g
rest day

8/24/2015
6g
6g
6g
6g
abs, legs

8/25/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
arms, shoulders

8/26/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
back, core, abs

8/27/2015
6g
6g
6g
6g
traps, triceps, core

8/28/2015
3g
3g
3g
3g
arms, shoulders



*Caloric Breakdown
*

----------


## ambernightly

Wtf with this forum software... once again...

Date
Week
Oral-1
Oral-2
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clen
Insulin
Adderall
Estradiol

8/20/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

20mg Primo
16mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg
2mg/oral

8/21/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

20mg Primo
16mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
0mg
2mg/oral

8/22/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var
50mg aDrol
10mg Primo
10mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
40mg
2mg/oral

8/23/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var

10mg Primo
10mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/0iu
40mg
2mg/oral

8/24/2015
4
5mg/0mg Var
5mg aDrol
20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/4iu
0mg
2mg/oral

8/25/2015
4
10mg aDrol

20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/4iu
40mg
2mg/oral

8/26/2015
5
10mg aDrol

20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/4iu
40mg
2mg/oral

8/27/2015
5
10mg aDrol

20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/4iu
40mg
2mg/oral

8/28/2015
5
10mg aDrol

20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mcg
0iu/4iu
40mg
2mg/oral




Date
Calories
Protein
Fat
Sugars
Carbs
Fiber
Calcium
Potassium
Sodium
Cholesterol

8/20/2015











8/21/2015
2142
208g
37g
70g
176g
54g
3481mg
791mg
2491mg
56mg

8/22/2015
2021
203g
59g
19g
167g
48g
2023mg
2133mg
3117mg
193mg

8/23/2015
1902
96g
37g
68g
259g
24g
3375mg
2929mg
2720mg
179mg

8/24/2015
2974
207g
75g
138g
360g
61g
1571mg
1739mg
3072mg
203mg

8/25/2015
1354
116g
32g
36g
156g
25g
2955mg
170mg
2130mg
75mg

8/26/2015
2138
221g
56g
64g
175g
36g
1541mg
1257mg
3250mg
172mg

8/27/2015
1827
175g
49g
45g
181g
25g
1420mg
170mg
1995mg
130mg

8/28/2015
1958
150g
36g
127g
257g
20g
1032mg
430mg
1783mg
226mg

----------


## bloodchoke

Good job, ambernightly! Congrats!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Enjoy reading your posts. 

One observation and appreciate your comments. 

You make adjustments in dosage and compounds. I do but not to the same extent. Some compounds have loading periods. 

Are u relying on blood work to make adjustment or how u are responding during the week?

----------


## ambernightly

> You make adjustments in dosage and compounds. I do but not to the same extent. Some compounds have loading periods. 
> Are u relying on blood work to make adjustment or how u are responding during the week?



1) Something about my cycle "feels off" in either physical or mental ways so I look at my current plot and consider what I could change depending on the compound. Eg: From past experience, I know what too much EQ feels like, what too much Deca feels like, too-much/too-little Anadrol feels like. Adjust as necessary when able (EQ is very difficult to adjust due to the long half life but Propionate compounds and orals are very easy to adjust doses on).
2) Blood work: if T or E2 is too high/low then I adjust as necessary. I have amiridex and nolvadex on hand if E2 is too high, estradiol gel/caps/injection to raise E2 levels, anti-androgens to combat excessive T levels, and an amateur pharmacy level of meds to deal with other sides - several options per each issue: high or low blood pressure, anti-anxiety, sleep meds, stims, anti-psychotics, SSRI/SNRI, blah blah blah. Keep glucose on hand + glucose monitor in my gym bag on days that I'm running Slin. 

For me it's a combination of how my body feels, what my blood is up to, and what my statistics say about vital signs. I'm pretty close to buying a Sp02 monitor and ECG/EKG machine off of ebay. I used to have a script for Epinephrine (for anaphylactic shock issues) but I need to refill it since all of my epi-pens expired. I want to get an O2 tank and rebreather just to have around... I can't help it... I should have just gone into med school instead of my current career.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You can still go to medical school! 

Thx for your detailed response. I get BW before and after so rely on how I feel. I don't consider estrogen since girl parts are gone. Testosterone could feel on cycle. 

Now that Progesterone is that tricky hormone docs seem to ignore.....

----------


## ambernightly

> I don't consider estrogen since girl parts are gone.


So... do you take HRT for estradiol or how do you manage E2 levels without a natural source? I try to keep mine between 150-300 pg/mL and can always tell when it's not in range due to my emotional state and a couple of other physical factors.




> Now that Progesterone is that tricky hormone docs seem to ignore.....


Right?! I don't understand why they do.. my doc seems to think it's an ignorable hormone. Seeing as how it converts to testosterone you'd think an endocrinologist/sexual-medicine doc would consider P to be just as important in the mix as T and E. When I had super low prolactin and wasn't on gear I would take 100-200mg/day of Prometrium to stay in range. Helped a lot with depression and sleep. I'd consider Progesterone to be the least understood/neglected hormone - shame though, it makes a big difference in many ways.

Speaking of estrogen.... I was reading more about Masteron and it's an anti-estrogen (not as much as amiridex or nolva) but it [insert science here that's too much for me to remember on my first cup of coffee] does dramatically change E2 levels. I'm trying to figure out how much of a difference it makes in my cycle but it's difficult to determine since the doc switched me to oral estrogen and now there's too many variables changing to narrow down the cause/effect.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So... do you take HRT for estradiol or how do you manage E2 levels without a natural source? I try to keep mine between 150-300 pg/mL and can always tell when it's not in range due to my emotional state and a couple of other physical factors. Right?! I don't understand why they do.. my doc seems to think it's an ignorable hormone. Seeing as how it converts to testosterone you'd think an endocrinologist/sexual-medicine doc would consider P to be just as important in the mix as T and E. When I had super low prolactin and wasn't on gear I would take 100-200mg/day of Prometrium to stay in range. Helped a lot with depression and sleep. I'd consider Progesterone to be the least understood/neglected hormone - shame though, it makes a big difference in many ways. Speaking of estrogen.... I was reading more about Masteron and it's an anti-estrogen (not as much as amiridex or nolva) but it [insert science here that's too much for me to remember on my first cup of coffee] does dramatically change E2 levels. I'm trying to figure out how much of a difference it makes in my cycle but it's difficult to determine since the doc switched me to oral estrogen and now there's too many variables changing to narrow down the cause/effect.


I was on prescription oral until recently. Now cream for estrogen and huge difference for me. I wasn't able to budge any fat until I came off Estratest. 

No obgyn is going to prescribe test for me even tho it is low. Toying with idea of low dose self administered. I enjoy reading Angel Bites responses in female HRT sub forum on this same subject. 

I have done a little research on progesterone and it is complicated and not as well understood. Obgyn never discusses. He just keeps telling me I am in great shape, better then the 20yo. I don't expect him to be my HRT doc and I am too frugal to pay out of pocket. Rather buy new shoes as long as I feel good.  :Smilie:

----------


## ambernightly

> I was on prescription oral until recently. Now cream for estrogen and huge difference for me. I wasn't able to budge any fat until I came off Estratest. 
> 
> No obgyn is going to prescribe test for me even tho it is low. Toying with idea of low dose self administered.


Yeah, estratest is garbage. Much better to use regular estradiol (in gel or injection) without the added methyltestosterone , and then add in testosterone (or a more superior AAS) and control doses that way. The estrogenic compounds (Esterified Estrogens) in Estratest is one of the worst ways to put estrogen into the human body and leads to all manner of health issues. Estradiol Valerate or Estradiol Cypionate are far superior and are the more modern choice for HRT. 

"Esterified Estrogens, USP is a mixture of the sodium salts of the sulfate esters of the estrogenic substances, principally estrone, that are of the type excreted by pregnant mares. Estrone is one of several natural estrogens, which also include estriol and estradiol. *Estrone is the least abundant of the three hormones*; estradiol is present almost always in the reproductive female body, and estriol is abundant primarily during pregnancy... *Estrone is known to be a carcinogen for human females* as well as cause breast tenderness or pain, nausea, headache, hypertension, and leg cramps. Estrone is relevant to health and disease states because of its conversion to estrone sulfate, a long-lived derivative. Estrone sulfate acts as a reservoir that can be converted as needed to the more active estradiol."

Estrogel is nice... I have some of that but only as a reserve if I run out of intramuscular. The IM type, made by Bayer, can be purchased online legally, it's not a controlled substance, and it's actually cheaper for me to buy it myself than to use co-pay and get it via the prescription that I have for it at Walgreens. Same with Progesterone - you can buy it online and dose it yourself if so desired. PM me if you want the online pharmacy that I use.

----------


## ambernightly

Started PCT several days ago, figured some notes are in order. Compounds and doses as follows...

*Spiro* = Spironolactone. Anti-androgen to assist in normalization of T level back to female off-cycle range. Also functions as a potassium sparing diuretic.)
*Duta* = Dutasteride. 5α-reductase inhibitor for type I,II,III. Blocks conversion of Testosterone to Dihydrotestosterone. Helps prevent hair loss issues and other virilization sides from use of the DHT based compounds I was using on-cycle. 
*Clonidine* = time release BP med to get me below pre-hypertensive range, also functions as an anti-anxiety med (although I haven't noticed any benefit there as of yet).
*TUDCA* = Tauroursodeoxycholic Acid (taking 250mg/2x-day, not listed on spreadsheet). Liver support.

Date
Week
DoW
AAS-Oral 1
AAS-Oral 2
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clonidine
Insulin
Adderall
Estradiol

8/28/2015
5
F
10mg aDrol

20mg Primo
15mg Mast-p
0mg
0iu/4iu
40mg
1mg/oral

8/29/2015
5
S
100mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
0.15mg
-
80mg
10mg IM

8/30/2015
5
Sn
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
0.3mg
-
40mg
-

8/31/2015
5
M
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
0.3mg
-
40mg
-

9/1/2015
5
T
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
0.3mg
-
40mg
-

9/2/2015
6
W
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
0.3mg
-
0mg
-




Emotional state: So Much Rage, So Angry. 
Energy: Still going to the gym for 1.5-2hrs/day except Sat/Sun for rest days... feels good when I'm there but feel shitty before and after workouts. Stomach not happy, lethargic in general, very tired most of the time. Poor sleep (but that's nothing new).

Just need to relax... been going hard all summer. Pics in next post.

----------


## ambernightly

I should note that, although not on the PCT compounds list, I also take NAC / Milk Thistle / R-ALA every day (on and off cycle). 

And now some pics... 

*Back/Shoulders - Day 1 of PCT*


*Forearms - Day 1 of PCT*


*Front - Day 1 of PCT*

----------


## ambernightly

Compiled some quick numbers on my 4.5 week cycle. Got my Testosterone test back that was taken on the evening of the last day of the cycle (had a morning injection + 10mg Anadrol )... 812 ng/dL Total, 212 ng/dL Free. Um... wow. Hmm. Perhaps less doses next time. Sure felt good though... not like I didn't expect it to be pretty high at the end. Luckily no masculinization sides as of yet. 

Note: started taking 200mg/day of Progesterone to get my prolactin back up. Helps with off-cycle depression as well. Helps to have a well stocked endocrine pharmacy at home  :Wink: 

4.5 Week Cycle - Compounds List


590mg Primobolan Enthanate
131mg/week avg

257mg Masteron Propionate
57mg/week avg

290mg Anavar
64mg/week avg

195mg Anadrol
43mg/week avg

350mg Equipoise
78mg/week avg

1660mcg Clenbuterol
_Two week cycle_

105iu Humulin R Insulin
_16 total days_

980mg Adderall XR
_218mg/week avg_




Body Fat - start:
17%

Body Fat - end:
6.6%

Weight - start:
168lbs

Weight - end:
175lbs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Compiled some quick numbers on my 4.5 week cycle. Got my Testosterone test back that was taken on the evening of the last day of the cycle (had a morning injection + 10mg Anadrol )... 812 ng/dL Total, 212 ng/dL Free. Um... wow. Hmm. Perhaps less doses next time. Sure felt good though... not like I didn't expect it to be pretty high at the end. Luckily no masculinization sides as of yet. Note: started taking 200mg/day of Progesterone to get my prolactin back up. Helps with off-cycle depression as well. Helps to have a well stocked endocrine pharmacy at home  4.5 Week Cycle - Compounds List
> 
> 
> 590mg Primobolan Enthanate
> 131mg/week avg
> 
> 257mg Masteron Propionate
> 57mg/week avg
> 
> ...


PCT is often deemed not required for females. Appreciate the details. I felt a low coming off var and primo but low was not long lasting. 

I did have some hair growth which did irritate me a tad...but it wasn't too bad. I am still getting laser hair removal so just get it zapped the next time  :Smilie:

----------


## ambernightly

> PCT is often deemed not required for females. Appreciate the details. I felt a low coming off var and primo but low was not long lasting. 
> 
> I did have some hair growth which did irritate me a tad...but it wasn't too bad. I am still getting laser hair removal so just get it zapped the next time


I've come across the "PCT not required" several times, and agree that it typically isn't necessary; usually that's discussed in threads where women are taking low dose Var only cycle or Var + (low dose one other compound). But how many women are running the amount of gear I do in my cycles? Hard to say. My guess is not many. Being prepared is what productive and responsible AAS use is about - and that's where PCT comes in for women even if plenty of people think it's not required (and to be honest, if a girl is running 5-10mg/ED of Var then PCT probably isn't going to be needed but that's definitely not how I roll). 

There's a lot of risk getting testosterone up that high for us and my approach to PCT is to shut down all potential sides as soon as my cycle is over: I do not want my voice changing, I do not want an adam's apple, I don't want back hair, etc. I want the gains and as few of the sides as possible. No one likes to talk about virilization or masculinization with women using AAS... but it should be discussed. The more information and personal experiences we have with Female AAS Cycles the more easily we can benefit from the gains and reduce health risks and side effects. I'm a heavy proponent of keeping every medication possible on hand to manage things - if I'm going to start raging one day I better have some anti-anxiety meds on hand to calm me down so I don't literally get into a fight or do something stupid; if my heart is going full hypertensive at the gym then I get my BP med out of the gym bag and calm myself down. 

Seems it's difficult to know about the typical doses that FBB use due to the stigma attached to women using AAS - female cycles simply aren't discussed in depth online. The majority of the reports I see are equivalent to "testing the water" of AAS usage or it's broad stroke major issues like a girl pinning Tren and Test and then asking if vocal changes can be reversed. Similarly I almost never read about female PCT and I believe this is due to the following observations:

*Male PCT*
1. Larger gender population of users for which to gather statistics
2. A lot is known about the compounds, doses, and time frames
3. Women don't spend as much time discussing things on the internet. Online forums for Steroid use (as well as other subjects) are inherently dominated by males. Ex: look at Reddit.com or other large social news / sub-forum type of sites... majority is males, therefore the majority of content available will be male oriented. 

*Female PCT*
1. Smaller gender population of users for which to gather statistics
2. Not as much is known about the compounds, doses, and time frames
3. The medical industry is very well versed in treating Estrogen dominance and reducing/removing side effects for medical reasons: breast cancer being the biggest, gynecomastia in men, male anti-aging treatments, acne suppression in young men, HRT treatment for Female-to-Male transgender patients. 
4. The medical industry is fairly well lacking in knowledge (by comparison) when it comes to reducing testosterone levels in women. Medications exist for prostate cancer in men, DHT blockers for balding men, chemical castration in sex offender men, birth control (ex: diane-35) for women, priapism in men, and in HRT regimens for Male-to-Female transgender patients. 
5. Female specific estrogen therapy almost exclusively exists for post-menopausal women. The only other case I've ever seen for estrogen injections is for MtF patients and that realm of medicine is also very new and has a very small patient population. By contrast we have SO MANY testosterone and anabolic /androgenic medications for all manner of medical purposes unrelated to bodybuilding - but from all of the cancer research I've done (every grandparent died of cancer + my mom and stepmom have had breast cancer) there's never a discussion about preventing virilization side effects, only that they want to minimize it by dosing as small as possible with initial medications. I've never seen anti-androgens included with cancer treatment regimens (maybe they exist... just haven't seen them).

If it wasn't obvious, the medical industry is very heavily geared towards hormonal treatments for men. There's a lot of research to back this up too:

The medical research gender gap: how excluding women from clinical trials is hurting our health | Life and style | The Guardian
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/0...nder-gap/?_r=0
Leaving Womenâs Health To Chance: Why You Should Care About The Medical Research âGender Gapâ | Cognoscenti
Closing the Gender Gap â News Room - UNC Health Care
Clinical research gender gap hurts women's health - FierceHealthcare


Ok, wall of text is over.  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Well done !

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well done !


^^^this!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't know where u came from or how u found this site....just very thankful u shared a portion of your journey here. Respect!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's PCT? Anything good or not so good do report ?

----------


## ambernightly

> How's PCT? Anything good or not so good do report ?


Almost at the end of 8 weeks since the beginning of my cycle, 22 days on PCT. Here's my spreadsheet since the last time I posted. Columns that had no data in them have been removed for clarity. I'll post nutrition in a separate one + another with some personal notes since the last time I tried to do one post with all of the data it didn't go well from a formatting standpoint. Also had two sets of blood work done so I'll discuss that.

Date
Week
AAS-Oral 1
AAS-Oral 2
AAS-1
AAS-2
Clen
Adderall
Other
Estradiol
CarnoSyn
Note

9/2/2015
6
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
-
-
0.3mg Clonidine
-
-
rest day

9/3/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
-
-
0.3mg Clonidine
-
-
rest day

9/4/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
-
-
40mg
0.3mg Clonidine
10mg IM
3g
cardio, arms, shoulders

9/5/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
3g
cardio, squats, biceps

9/6/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
-
rest day

9/7/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
60mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
3g
treadmill, spin, squats

9/8/2015
6
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
60mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
2.5g
spin, triceps, forearms, shoulders

9/9/2015
7
300mg Spiro
1.0mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
5mg IM
2.5g
core, traps, squats, deadlifts

9/10/2015
7
300mg Spiro
1.0mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
200mg Progesterone
60mcg
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
-
rest day

9/11/2015
7
300mg Spiro
1.0mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
200mg Progesterone
75mcg
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
5mg IM
-
rest day

9/12/2015
7
400mg Spiro
1.0mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
200mg Progesterone
85mcg
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
1mg IM
-
rest day

9/13/2015
7
400mg Spiro
1.0mg Duta
200mg/200mg Cimetidine
200mg Progesterone
95mcg
40mg
-
1mg IM
-
road bike

9/14/2015
7
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
0mg/200mg Cimetidine
-
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
-
-
hypertension

9/15/2015
7
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
200mg/0mg Cimetidine
200mg Progesterone
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
2mg IM
-
hypertension

9/16/2015
8
300mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
200mg Progesterone
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
2mg IM
1.5g
arms, shoulders, squats

9/17/2015
8
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
200mg Progesterone
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
2mg IM
1.5g
shoulders, back

9/18/2015
8
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
200mg Progesterone
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
2mg IM
1.5g
cardio

9/19/2015
8
200mg Spiro
0.5mg Duta
-
200mg Progesterone
-
40mg
0.2mg Clonidine
2mg IM

short run

----------


## ambernightly

Nutritional stuff... I've still been maintaining a deficit of at least 1000 calories every day +/- 10%

Date
Calories
Protein
Fat
Sugars
Carbs
Fiber
Calcium
Potassium
Sodium
Cholesterol

9/2/2015
2549
134g
109g
119g
265g
26g
1431mg
329mg
2337mg
149mg

9/3/2015
1416
64g
65g
78g
139g
18g
652mg
893mg
947mg
507mg

9/4/2015
1858
99g
59g
97g
239g
26g
489mg
273mg
2163mg
119mg

9/5/2015
2325
57g
79g
145g
338g
20g
202mg
838mg
3501mg
66mg

9/6/2015
1727
60g
107g
75g
200g
24g
145mg
77mg
1965mg
46mg

9/7/2015
1285
35g
72g
106g
231g
10g
276mg
182mg
2362mg
458mg

9/8/2015
1808
61g
92g
69g
180g
10g
52mg
347mg
2519mg
333mg

9/9/2015
1687
70g
51g
39g
246g
21g
687mg
559mg
2830mg
208mg

9/10/2015
2055
154g
50g
139g
250g
24g
572mg
2467mg
1597mg
436mg

9/11/2015
2273
121g
80g
112g
284g
20g
916mg
547mg
4478mg
280mg

9/12/2015
1530
49g
48g
91g
230g
8g
420mg
0mg
2680mg
95mg

9/13/2015
1439
87g
63g
25g
124g
13g
300mg
0mg
2316mg
177mg

9/14/2015
1783
50g
77g
76g
234g
19g
494mg
1296mg
2103mg
55mg

9/15/2015
1861
75g
50g
137g
298g
27g
630mg
2260mg
1912mg
109mg

9/16/2015
1512
56g
33g
126g
256g
26g
461mg
1287mg
1525mg
49mg

9/17/2015
1959
131g
134g
83g
206g
36g
47mg
1474mg
3751mg
550mg

9/18/2015
1899
135g
108g
74g
243g
29g
446mg
859mg
3793mg
553mg

----------


## ambernightly

Blood work time... Test is still high but coming down correctly with PCT planning. You can see the levels that correspond with a cycle I did this past spring as well. Liver tests were crazy in August but have recovered via TUDCA and Organ Shield.

Test Name
Reference Range
3/11/2015
5/20/2015
7/29/2015
8/28/2015
9/16/2015

Estradiol (E2)
11-462 ng/dL (HRT)
96.1
604.4 H
1467
36
409

TSH
0.34 - 4.82 uIU/mL



3.14
2.19

Testosterone Total
14 - 54 ng/dL
<3 L
259 H
138 H
812 H
136 H

Testosterone Free pg/mL
0.1-6.4 pg/mL ???






Testosterone Free nmol/L
0.003 - 0.037 nmol/L
0.087 nmol/L
1.52 nmol/L
0.053 nmol/L
7.36 nmol/L
0.067 nmol/L

Testosterone Free ng/dL
0.3-1.9 ng/dL
2.5 ng/dL
43.7 ng/dL
1.53 ng/dL
212 ng/dL
1.93 ng/dL

GGT
5 - 55 U/L

8
5

11

DHEA Sulfate
40 - 325 ug/dL



52
44

DHT
5 - 46 ng/dL




<5 L

Vitamin D
30 - 100 ng/mL
20.3 L

35
35
39

Cholesterol/HDL Ratio
<5.0



2.5
2.4

Cholesterol
<200 mg/dL
181
135

123
143

HDL Cholesterol
>50 mg/dL
63
38 L

49
60

LDL Cholesterol
<130 mg/dL
104 H
83

60
72

Triglycerides
<150 mg/dL
69
72

70
56









Abs Basophil
0.0 - 0.2 K/uL
0

0
0
0

Basophil
%0.0 - 2.0 %
1

0
1
0

Differential Type

Automated

Automated
Automated
Automated

Abs Eosinophil
0.0 - 0.5 K/uL
0.2

0.2
0.1
0.1

Eosinophil
%0.0 - 5.0 %
3

2
1
1

Hematocrit
35.0 - 47.0 %
38.5

38.8
43
44.3

Hemoglobin
11.7 - 15.5 g/dL
13

12.7
14.2
15.1

Abs Lymphocyte
1.0 - 5.1 K/uL
2.3

2.3
2.1
1.9

Lymphocyte
%26.0 - 46.0 %
44

23 L
24 L
23 L

MCH
27.0 - 33.0 pg
30.2

29
30.5
31.5

MCHC
31.0 - 36.0 g/dL
33.8

32.7
33
34.1

MCV
80 - 100 fL
90

89
93
93

Abs Monocyte
0.0 - 0.8 K/uL
0.6

1.0 H
0.9 H
0.9 H

Monocyte
%2.0 - 12.0 %
12

10
10
11

Abs Neutrophil
2.0 - 8.0 K/uL
2.1

6.7
5.7
5.2

Neutrophil
%49.0 - 74.0 %
40

65
64
65

Platelet Count
150 - 400 K/uL
333

334
325
302

RBC
3.90 - 5.40 M/uL
4.3

4.38
4.65
4.79

RDW
<16.4 %
12.4

13.4
15.1
13.2

WBC
4.0 - 11.0 K/uL
5.2

10.2
8.8
8.1

----------


## ambernightly

Oh yeah, the Metabolic Panel is super important... this shows how my liver was super stressed at the last day of my cycle (8/28) and then shows how it recovered (AST, ALT levels in conjunction with GGT (in the sheet above this one)). Once again, if rows are missing data it's because a test wasn't performed that time - which is why GGT isn't on the 8/28 test and that had me concerned because high AST and ALT = liver stress, high AST + high ALT + high GGT = liver damage. So I had a minor freak out and got some TUDCA and things are looking better now. 

_Note: if you cannot see all of the data on your monitor b/c the table doesn't wrap - try zooming out on your browser and the text will get smaller and show the whole table, or make your browser window bigger._

Comprehensive Metabolic Panel







Albumin
3.2 - 4.7 g/dL
4.4
4.3
3.8
4.5
4.5

Alkaline Phosphatase
26 - 137 U/L
46
44
50
50
60

ALT
0 - 60 U/L
27
35
31
72 H
39

AST
0 - 37 U/L
26
40
28
87 H
36

Bilirubin Total
<1.1 mg/dL
0.3
0.4
0.3
0.3
0.6

Calcium
8.2 - 10.2 mg/dL
9.4
8.9
8.9
8.7
9.2

Chloride
98 - 107 mmol/L
99
99
102
102
99

CO2 (Bicarbonate)
21 - 32 mmol/L
26
25
32
26
27

Creatinine
0.40 - 0.80 mg/dL
0.75 L
0.91
0.53
0.81 H
0.69

GFR
>60
120
109
123
94
113

Glucose
70 - 99 mg/dL
89
93
93
76
84

Potassium
3.5 - 5.1 mmol/L
4
4.7
4.1
3.3 L
5.2 H

Total Protein
6.4 - 8.2 g/dL
6.8
6.2
7.2
7.9
7.8

Sodium
136 - 145 mmol/L
141
138
141
140
136

Urea Nitrogen (BUN)
6 - 25 mg/dL
13
17
7
23
15

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks for the update. BW is a must, esp when running "advanced" cycles! 

I take it you adjust PCT based on BW! 

Glad to see everything falling back into range.  :Smilie:

----------


## ambernightly

> Thanks for the update. BW is a must, esp when running "advanced" cycles! 
> 
> I take it you adjust PCT based on BW! 
> 
> Glad to see everything falling back into range.


I assume you mean Body Weight, yes? In which case... I do not adjust PCT medication dosage based on weight. However, I do adjust my nutrition and meal planning on BMR caloric requirements, which are weight dependent.

----------


## ara

Did you notice any adverse side affects with Total Testosterone at 812 during the week of 8/28.

----------


## ara

And to the contrary did training improve with the levels that high? That's quite high for a female but I'm curious if short bouts at that level improve results

----------

